# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing NYC - Final Program Announced

## Brian_Krassenstein

Hey guys, just thought I'd give an update on the Inside 3D printing Conference in New York On April 3rd-4th.  Mediabistro has announced the final program for the conference.  The Press release is available here:

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-...25-904896.html




> Additional keynotes have been added: Curtis Carson, Head of Systems  Integration, Centre of Competence Manufacturing Engineering at Airbus  will deliver the afternoon keynote on April 4. The keynote will explore  the relationship between aircraft production and Airbus' vision of 3D  printing applications. The final keynote titled "21(st) Century Robot"  will take place at 4pm on April 4 and be presented by Brian David  Johnson, Futurist at Intel. The last keynote speaker for the Maker  Summit will be Maxim Lobovsky, Co-founder of Formlabs. 
> 
> 
> Several new informational sessions have been announced including:  Inspiring the Next Generation of Space Explorers by Using Augmented  Reality, 3D Printing, and 3D Scanning, presented by Gabriel Rangel,  Associate CTO at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Application of 3D FDM  Printing Material, presented by Yang Yihu, President and CEO of ESUN,  How Professional Investors are Playing the 3D Printing Boom, presented  by Gary Anderson, Publisher at 3DPrintingStocks.com, and Adobe: Bringing  3D Printing to Creatives, presented by Paul Trani, Sr. Worldwide  Creative Cloud Evangelist at Adobe.


They are urgining people interested to please buy tickets online as it will save you money over the price at the door.

Hope to see you all there.  Ed and I will be present both day all day long.

----------


## Eddie

I can't wait!

----------


## JorgePontual

Hi I'm going to cover the event for Globo the Brazilian TV network. Can you suggest what will be more interetsting to show in a TV news piece? Thanks Jorge

----------

